# Shooting stick recommendation



## nightshiftrx (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi....long time lurker but first time posting here. I am in need of a monopod or bipod shooting stick(s.) Looking for something inexpensive lol. I'd like something that can be used sitting or standing. Will be using it for shooting an AR-15. Been looking on Amazon.com for the ratings.....most don't get good ratings. I Like the idea of the Primos trigger sticks with the trigger but they seem pricey. I did see the Vanguard Scout m62 that looked pretty good. Are the ones that go to 62 or 65 inches tall enough for use while standing? Anything else that I should be looking at? Bipod vs tripod vs monopod? Or even a bipod that attaches to the rifle? Thanks in advance for the recommendations.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure about the 62" or 65" but it all depends on your height which you didn't mention. I've used several type and just got the Primos with the trigger for Xmas and I love it!! Quiet and very easy to change on the fly which is important!! Yes, it is pricey, but you get what you pay for!! Many folks are opting to mount their gun on a tripod and stand while night hunting. I have not gotten to this point but I'm looking for a tripod and sturdy mount for my guns. Unfortunately, in my experience equipment that is cheap is not often adequate!


----------



## Beers47 (Jan 24, 2018)

From my experience this is what I recommend but you probably won’t like it. I personally think a tripod(I use bog-pod and I love it) for standing on set. I also use it sometimes while sitting. It’s super steady it’s almost like shooting from a decent bench. The problem with a tripod is if you have to swing the rifle over a large area you eventually run out of room. So you gotta move yourself (which is easy if standing) or you have to move the tripod. Moving the tripod is easy on perfectly flat ground but if it’s uneven you will have to readjust legs. Takes a min or two. Therefore I recommend getting a short bipod for the stands you sit on. Get one you can have the legs closed and still work so it’s like a mono pod these work great Incase you need to change positions quickly to get on target, but it will also open if you want to take a steadier shot. Hope this helps and sorry it’s so long winded.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

I would save up for the Primos trigger sticks. I used a monopod at the beginning of last year and did not like the lack of stability from side to side. I purchased the Primos bipod and love it, it's light, easy to use, and quiet. With the bipod I've been able to setup both sitting and standing and it is much more stable than a monopod. My buddy has the Primos tripod and also enjoys it, it's nice to be able to set up the tripod and step away if need be, whereas with the bipod you'll have to set it down. As previously said, you get what you pay for. At the least, stay away from a monopod IMO.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I took a full size camera tri pod and modified a gun rest attachment for it. Out of all the shooting sticks I have it works the best and folds up nicely.
I use it often for target shooting,,but honestly I hardly ever use a them while hunting. Just cant bring it along with me.Seems I always have it ready to take,,then at last minute figure,,Nah,,I dont need that.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

$14 put it on a camera tripod if you have one around the house. 


  





https://www.amazon.com/Hammers-atta...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B005F0S29G


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Another vote for trigger stix. Love them. If you need to go cheap, look for a stick with a good amount of rubber in the "saddle" so your gun doesn't slip. I have 2 cheap sticks and one I used more than the other, had flexible rubber fingers. Mono is better than nothing, tripod is the most stable, but bipod works best for all around.


----------



## nightshiftrx (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks so much for all the replies. I appreciate the time you all took to write. I'm still not sure what to go with. I like the idea of the cradle that just goes on an existing camera tripod, but my camera tripod is not tall enough for standing. I am 5'11. I think I will check out some brick and mortar stores to look at a few in person and try to make up my mind. I was originally thinking of a monopod, but now I've decided to forget that. Will prob go with a bipod or see if I can find a different camera tripod and use that cradle from amazon. But I might just look at the Primos products....buy once cry once lol. I'm still open to any other suggestions or viewpoints too.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Make your own with some hardwood and some leather.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Leveling base or ball head. You only need 1


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Bog pod is tits!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a trigger stick mono and bipod, the mono was used more for sitting while I used the bipod for standing. Now that I am hunting mainly alone I just picked up a camera tripod and installed a pig saddle so I can clamp my rifle and be hands free to run the scan light with one hand and call with the other.


----------



## nightshiftrx (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok thanks for all the replies. I ended up buying the Vanguard Quest 3 in 1 Tripod. Seems very well made and I like that I can use it as a monopod, bipod or tripod. Looked all over online and it seemed to get good reviews, but the price was 79.99 everywhere. I actually looked at it in person at my local Dunhams....did some more research and thinking and a few days later decided to buy it there....but I had remembered a 20% off coupon in the hunting guide for any hunting item at Dunhams. Saved 16 bucks and overall I am very happy with the tripod. Used it for a few sets already but have yet to fire a shot off of it. Once again thanks for all the replies and the advice.


----------

